# International Prospects 2004?



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Which possible draftee for the 2004 NBA draft is the best prospect, and how come? If you haven't heard of them, click their name to check out their NBADraft.net profile. All input welcome! (And I'm sure I missed some...)

Johan Petro 
Kosta Perovic 
Tiago Splitter 
Tahirou Sani 
Pavel Podkolzin 
Ha Seung Jin 
Marko Lekic 
Predrag Samardziski 
Andris Biedrins 
Luka Bogdanovic
Peter Ramos 
Damir Omerhodzic 
Dimitri Sokolov 
David Steffel 

*BTW, I only listed those who are 1985 or 1986, because the number of prospects in the 1984 to 1982 range is huge. I guess this thread should be called, 'Best YOUNG international prospect'?*


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

*Feel free to chime in on any of the 1982-1984 prospects, too. Thanks.*


----------



## raptorsrule15 (Jul 4, 2003)

This has nothing to do with the topic but WHATS WITH ALL THESE EUROPEANAN TEENS BEING 7'0 and 250 pounds.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>raptorsrule15</b>!
> This has nothing to do with the topic but WHATS WITH ALL THESE EUROPEANAN TEENS BEING 7'0 and 250 pounds.


I think the biggest thing is, the size of prospects in most cases never exceeds 7'0 and 250 pounds, prospects bigger than that aren't normal. The European big men aren't as big as some American big men, like a James Lang, at 316 pounds, because most often European bigs are slimmer, and 240-250 is about the normal weight for a seven footer. These common 7'0 and 250 pound European big men are prospects because of their superior skill development, but American big men of the same size and age are overlooked because the skills aren't there to set them apart. At least, that is the best answer I can come up with.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

The best international prospect in next year draft will be Kosta Perovic..He has got everything u want a in a big man...pluse he can do alot more then play the center postion..


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

The big Aussie....

Andrew Bogut 6-11"

Who was the World Juniors MVP. He's definately one to keep an eye on. I imagine he wouldnt declare next year though. Maybe 2005 or 06"


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

@TMOD

Of the players you listed Petro and Samardziski are arguably the best, but both (and a few others of the list) won't enter 2004. They're eligible to enter, tho.

The best prospect of the players that will enter in 2004 is IMO Tiago Splitter. He's right in the mold of all these 7-ft. wingplayers like Nowitzki, Tskitishvili, Lampe etc.


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

*Splitter*



> The best prospect of the players that will enter in 2004 is IMO Tiago Splitter. He's right in the mold of all these 7-ft. wingplayers like Nowitzki, Tskitishvili, Lampe etc.


And Tiago is playing really well in the Pan AM Games, after played really well in the South American C.

Tiago is playing Center for Brazil NT, because our 7 footers got hurt before the Pan AM games, but they will problably came back for the Pre Olympics (At least one of them) plus Nene.

So problably in the Pre Olympics Tiago will be the First big guy out of the bench.

Pizzoni
Ps. Tiago in english is James


----------



## Markoishvili (Jul 21, 2003)

Roko Leni Ukic 6´5 PG/SG 1984 is best young european guard right now. 
Sergei Monya is good enough to be lottery next year, for me he is better then Khryapa.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> Roko Leni Ukic 6´5 PG/SG 1984 is best young european guard right now.


 Have you seen him play very much? I didn't get a chance to see him, but his numbers were very nice...I think NBADraft.net compared him with Tony Parker (?), but he is bigger, and probably more athletic if he managed to break a backboard with a dunk during the Junior Championships.


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

Tahirou Sani is a stud. I wish he could have come over to play on the high school circuit as planned. The kid with a man's body can flat out play. He's quite the athlete and he'll be better then Pietrus as far as position in the draft.


----------



## AndOneZ17 (Apr 13, 2003)

Justin who do you compare Tahirou Sani to and do yo think he'll come out this year


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

I've seen Sani play a few times last year and I'd compare him to the Charlotte version of Larry Johnson (not as bulky though). He's a very athletic rebounder and shotblocker, has a nice post game and can take his man off the dribble if needed. The games I saw he struggled a bit with his ballhandling (although it says on nbadraft.net it is smooth?) and outside shot and did not really seem to be focused on defense.

Of course the opposition he faced was pretty weak so it was expected for him to dominate, but he could turn into a nice SF/PF in the NBA.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Did you know that Omerhodzic played for the same youth team as Lampe?

Monya is a good shooter but not near the athelete Khryapa is.
With more focus on fundamentals in training, Khryapa will be a monster.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Kosta Perovic 
Tiago Splitter 
Tahirou Sani 
Damir Omerhodzic 



Those guys very well could be top 15 picks in next year's draft. When I scouted Kosta Perovic last year I was so impressed with his of feel of the game and defensive ability. To me he is the top international prospect for next year's draft.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Heard anything out of the Bogut camp, Matthew?


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

To my knowledge Andrew will join Utah in early to mid December. But I have heard Utah (Majerus) is nervous that he might not go. I haven't heard anything yet. If I do Trust me I let you know


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

I've heard some things about Lekic...
I've heard that he is a better athlete than Kosta Perovic, and is extremely athletic for a player of almost seven feet...
But I've also heard that he is a bit of a headcase, and has some strange antics.

I'd think that at 6'11 245, with good athleticism and fundamentals, he would be a hotter prospect than he is.

While I'm here...does anyone think than Linas Kleiza could be a high pick and successful player?

Why did Omerhodzic play so little in the Junior WCs?...less than 100 minutes in 8 games I think...but one game he scored 18 and 10, and he also hit a game winning three in one game.


----------



## Markoishvili (Jul 21, 2003)

Because he is two year younger then other power forwards of Croatian team.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

*For either Justin Young are Matt Maurer...could you tell us what guys you are looking at as candidates for the top pick in the 2005 draft? Thanks.*


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> To my knowledge Andrew will join Utah in early to mid December. But I have heard Utah (Majerus) is nervous that he might not go. I haven't heard anything yet. If I do Trust me I let you know


He was supposed to join them last December but in the end decided that he didnt want to waste a years eligibility. He is joining them for the start of this years season. In other words....he will leave to go there soon. Late August!


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

*Question for Matthew?*

Matthew are you Scouting the Pan AM Games?

Tiago Spliter, Anderson Varejão and Mauricio Aguiar are playing there...

Also there are other young player who will be look for next year draft?

Ike Diogu, Emeka Okafor, Andre Barret (though a little small)...

Are you fond of another player there???

There other Latin American players that will get drafted next year not named above? (Rafael Araujo didn´t count)


Pizzoni


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> *For either Justin Young are Matt Maurer...could you tell us what guys you are looking at as candidates for the top pick in the 2005 draft? Thanks.*


I'm neither Justin nor Matt, but I can tell you that (for now) Nemanja Aleksandrov is the number 1 candidate for the first overall draft pick in 2005. Just look at his performances at the U17 Euros and listen to what the scouts said ("better than Milicic at the same age"), and there won't be any doubt for you.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> I'm neither Justin nor Matt, but I can tell you that (for now) Nemanja Aleksandrov is the number 1 candidate for the first overall draft pick in 2005. Just look at his performances at the U17 Euros and listen to what the scouts said ("better than Milicic at the same age"), and there won't be any doubt for you.


 His agent said he would put his name in the draft right? Is he really that far ahead of some of the older guys though?


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Two Benneton players:
Markoishvilli will be very high pick as soon as he decides to go to draft. He showed he is talented in the final four this year.

Uros Slokar could be near lottery pick. He is like Lorbek with better IMO and shooting. 

We'll see- they will both have to proove themselves in the euroleague this year.


----------



## Markoishvili (Jul 21, 2003)

Kresimir Loncar can be lottery.He is better then Slokar, Uros is in same situation like Kresimir last year. Sitting on bench in Benneton.Loncar now play for Teramo.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

I have gotten a chance to watch a TON of euro hoops. Last year i said Pietrus would be a lottery pick roughly to the date and was laughed at until he was picked in the lottery. I thought he would go higher actually but i was right. so here is my 2 cents on 3 great euro prospect. not in order of how good they are

Tiaggo Splitter. The euro lebron james. except he is bigger and a less atheletic. great shooter. no look passes. exceptional footwork for a man of his size. can easily be a 3 in the NBA. has a swagger to his game. wouldnt surprise me if he goes number one next year. 

Andrew Bugot. someone said he was 6-11, that isnt true. smart player, good shooter. great at the juniors. good shooter, fearless going to the basket. like splitter, can make all the passes. and he takes it upon himself to impose his will on the game. however, he is making a mistake by going to Utah. he ought to sign in europe and come to the NBA next year. atleast he will play better competition and be paid for it

Johan Petro. no one is talking about this kid but they should. totally destroyed the kid from MSU and Dwight Howard in head to head matchups. 7 foot 250 lbs and only 16 years old. super atheleticism. Unlike a Jerome Moison, he wants to get better. His stats wont be great at Pau but i thoroughly expect he will be a top 5 pick next year or the number one pick the year after. He combo of size and atheletic ability plus a nice soft touch and the ability to actually attack the rim at his size equals potential franchise player


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

can anyone tell me what the name of that Finnish who was an early entrant in last year's draft?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

hanna Mottola?


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pistolballer</b>!
> can anyone tell me what the name of that Finnish who was an early entrant in last year's draft?


Finnish? There were two Polish players...Maciej Lampe and Szymon Szewczyk.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> Johan Petro. no one is talking about this kid but they should. totally destroyed the kid from MSU and Dwight Howard in head to head matchups. 7 foot 250 lbs and only 16 years old. super atheleticism. Unlike a Jerome Moison, he wants to get better. His stats wont be great at Pau but i thoroughly expect he will be a top 5 pick next year or the number one pick the year after. He combo of size and atheletic ability plus a nice soft touch and the ability to actually attack the rim at his size equals potential franchise player



A few corrections : Petro is 17 (born on 27th January 1986) and is not quite 7 foot yet. He was measured at 211 cm when he came to Pau, which is roughly 6-11. He'll most likely grow 1 inch or 2 until his growth period is done though. More importantly, there is no way he is already 250 lbs, he's more like 220. Otherwise I agree with what you said, I really look forward to watching him play next season.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

The finnish player? are youy talking about the point guard? Teemu Rannikko maybe?


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> ITiaggo Splitter. The euro lebron james. except he is bigger and a less atheletic. great shooter. no look passes. exceptional footwork for a man of his size. can easily be a 3 in the NBA. has a swagger to his game. wouldnt surprise me if he goes number one next year.


AHHHH Splitter is Brazilian!! Not European. Get your facts straight. And Bogut is around 6-10 6-11... I know...I've played against him.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

splitter plays in europe right now, i know he is brazilian. but he is not playing there now. so he is europes version. capiche?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> A few corrections : Petro is 17 (born on 27th January 1986) and is not quite 7 foot yet. He was measured at 211 cm when he came to Pau, which is roughly 6-11. He'll most likely grow 1 inch or 2 until his growth period is done though. More importantly, there is no way he is already 250 lbs, he's more like 220. Otherwise I agree with what you said, I really look forward to watching him play next season.


he towered over Dwight Howard and was much bigger then him. I know that NBAdraft.net lists him at 6-11 225. but trust me, i have seen him within the past 6 weeks and he is closer to 7-1 250 then he is to the listed measurements on nbadraft.net. and this kid, if he keeps it up, is the absolute real deal.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> he towered over Dwight Howard and was much bigger then him. I know that NBAdraft.net lists him at 6-11 225. but trust me, i have seen him within the past 6 weeks and he is closer to 7-1 250 then he is to the listed measurements on nbadraft.net. and this kid, if he keeps it up, is the absolute real deal.


Well if you say so... I was just referring to the official measurements made by Pau Orthez, his new club. It said 212 cm (6-11 1/2) and 110 kg (about 225 lbs). Not that it really matters.


----------



## $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ (Aug 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> A few corrections : Petro is 17 (born on 27th January 1986) and is not quite 7 foot yet. He was measured at 211 cm when he came to Pau, which is roughly 6-11. He'll most likely grow 1 inch or 2 until his growth period is done though. More importantly, there is no way he is already 250 lbs, he's more like 220. Otherwise I agree with what you said, I really look forward to watching him play next season.


i think you must have some trouble with math, but if you are 211 cm you definately are a full fledge 6-11 not "ROUGHLY"
209 cm is "ROUGHLY" 6-11 not 211 cm.
a perfect example will be china's mo ke who stands 209 cm without shoes and is roughly 6-11.


----------



## $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ (Aug 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Critic</b>!
> 
> 
> AHHHH Splitter is Brazilian!! Not European. Get your facts straight. And Bogut is around 6-10 6-11... I know...I've played against him.


tiago was listed on this site for quite a while already but this site has continue to listed him at 6-10 which i believe he could have grown an inch or 2 ever since already. hes maybe 6-11 or 7 feet right now, he is brazilian yes but of "EUROPEAN" descent just like nene, he is a brazilian also but of "AFRICAN" descent, just as if dirk nowitzki was born in brazil, that does not means he is not "EUROPEAN", racially he still is but he will be an "EUROPEAN" latino a.k.a white latino.

by the indication of his last name "splitter" i think tiago is of "ITALIAN" descent.


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

*Tiago Splitter (German)*



> by the indication of his last name "splitter" i think tiago is of "ITALIAN" descent.


Tiago is descent of Germans. (Tall blonde guy);

Tiago is 211cm tall (6´11)
Nene is 210cm tall 
Varejão is 209cm tall.

I think this height are all with shoes.

This 3 plus one brazilian 7 footers will the Brazilian front court players in the Pre-Olympics.

Agost 20 - Agost 30

Pizzoni


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

> Matthew are you Scouting the Pan AM Games?
> 
> Tiago Spliter, Anderson Varejão and Mauricio Aguiar are playing there...
> 
> ...


There is a player in Brazil that I have quite a interest in but it will be up to him if he can improve. All those players that you named are guys I already know and have scouted the one in particular that I have the most interest in is Adriano Machado again it will be up to him he has until 2005 to get drafted.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$</b>!
> 
> 
> i think you must have some trouble with math, but if you are 211 cm you definately are a full fledge 6-11 not "ROUGHLY"
> ...


just thought that I would point out that European teams, unlike their NBA counterparts, tend to measure players on the small side. The main reason for this is that they dont want to invest alot of time and money into a guy then have every guy from the NBA come over as soon as he turns into a player because they feel he is tall. So they feel they can scare off the NBA or bigger euro teams by knocking an inch off here or there. a couple of examples. Milicic was listed by his team at 6-11, the pistons measured him at 7-0.5, Lampe was listed at 6-11, the Knicks measured him at 7-0.5. Pachulia also seemed to grow a half inch. and Plannicic was listed at 6-6 in Europe and the Nets have him at 6-8. Same thing with Pavlovic. So when pau orthez says Petro is 6-11, that more then likely means he is 7-1.


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

*Matthew Another question*



> There is a player in Brazil that I have quite a interest in but it will be up to him if he can improve. All those players that you named are guys I already know and have scouted the one in particular that I have the most interest in is Adriano Machado again it will be up to him he has until 2005 to get drafted.


You mention Adriano (an Center), but there is another player in Brazil that has a chance to get drafted besides Tiago and Anderson??

In our NT, was summon some good players that are under 20, 21 years old. I think that Jefferson Willian is a good prospect (he is a SF 207cm).

Do you think that any player of the list bellow has a chance of be drafted??

Player - Position - age - height - team

Adriano - C - 20 - 210 - Uniara/Araraquara (SP)
Alexandre - PF - 19 - 202 - Flamengo/Petrobras (RJ)
Fúlvio - G - 21 - 185 - Mogi/UBC/D´ávo (SP)
Jefferson William - F - 19 - 207 Unopar/Londrina/Aguativa (PR)
Lucas Ticher - C - 20 - 206 - COC/Ribeirão Preto (SP)
Manteiguinha - G - 21 - 192 - Vasco da Gama (RJ)
Marcus Vinicius - PF - 18 - 205 - Scavolini Pesaro (Itália)


I think that Jefferson and Marcus got a good chance, and after your opinion I will take a close look at Adriano.

Pizzoni


----------



## Brazilian_Nuts (Jun 26, 2003)

I haven´t really seen a lot of Adriano......did he play in the Brazilian NT?
I´ve heard a lot about Jefferson William and Marcus Vinicius as the nexts brazilian prospects.......especially Marcus.........
how good are they??
What about Rafael Araujo, i heard he is supposed to go in the 2nd round on next years draft, how good of a prospect is he?


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

*Adriano was select to train with the NT*

Adriano is the center of Uniara Araraquara.

He was invited with Jefferson Willian and Marcus Vinicius to train with the NT in the first part of the NT preparation.

He made a good Brazilian NT, but he need to develop better, because he didn´t shine in the National.

I think that he will play less this season because Uniara just sign Luis Fernando, who is one of the best center in our Country.

Adriano is 208 cm, 110kg born in 1983 in Rio de Janeiro.

Pizzoni


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brazilian_Nuts</b>!
> I haven´t really seen a lot of Adriano......did he play in the Brazilian NT?
> I´ve heard a lot about Jefferson William and Marcus Vinicius as the nexts brazilian prospects.......especially Marcus.........
> how good are they??
> What about Rafael Araujo, i heard he is supposed to go in the 2nd round on next years draft, how good of a prospect is he?


Araujo plays for BYU. He is a very solid player. With another year getting acclimated to the American game, he could really play his way into a first round pick. He is most likely a mobile 6'11 PF in the NBA, because he is very skilled.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> just thought that I would point out that European teams, unlike their NBA counterparts, tend to measure players on the small side. The main reason for this is that they dont want to invest alot of time and money into a guy then have every guy from the NBA come over as soon as he turns into a player because they feel he is tall. So they feel they can scare off the NBA or bigger euro teams by knocking an inch off here or there. a couple of examples. Milicic was listed by his team at 6-11, the pistons measured him at 7-0.5, Lampe was listed at 6-11, the Knicks measured him at 7-0.5. Pachulia also seemed to grow a half inch. and Plannicic was listed at 6-6 in Europe and the Nets have him at 6-8. Same thing with Pavlovic. So when pau orthez says Petro is 6-11, that more then likely means he is 7-1.


The FIBA and (I think) all Basketball organisations except for the NBA are measuring players *w/out* shoes. That's why Darko Milicic was 212cm (6-11½) in Europe, and 215cm (7-1) in the US. Same thing with Nenê, Lampe, Pachulia and all the others who _grew_ one inch in the NBA.

Petro is listed as 212cm right now. Guess how big he'll be in the NBA...


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Matthew, as much as it might be tough for you to be put on the spot but please make a early prediction. WHO IS THE NUMBER 1 PICK NEXT YEAR. ive heard several names mentioned but who do YOU predict it to be?


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

and matthew you say andre barret is a little small. tj ford is a little small too. yet he got picked lottery. but i know a dude that used to play against tj and said tj will be a bust but, if tj can get drafted top 10 as high as he did why is barret predicted being the last pick of his draft if his only problem is size alone?


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Aleksandrov's agent said he will declare for the '05 draft...have other prospects given indications as to when they might declare? If not, anybody have any guesses on some of them?


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Also, Splitter has said that he might want to spend more time overseas before coming to the NBA, even if he went into the draft this season.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

> Matthew, as much as it might be tough for you to be put on the spot but please make a early prediction. WHO IS THE NUMBER 1 PICK NEXT YEAR. ive heard several names mentioned but who do YOU predict it to be? and matthew you say andre barret is a little small. tj ford is a little small too. yet he got picked lottery. but i know a dude that used to play against tj and said tj will be a bust but, if tj can get drafted top 10 as high as he did why is barret predicted being the last pick of his draft if his only problem is size alone


It's always hard to make a prediction a year in advance but my view is that Okafor and Dwight Howard could be the ones battling it out. The thing you must think about when it comes to Barrett is that he is 5-7 to 5-8 that is very short for an NBA PG. Ford is short and he is 5-10 1/2 so with shoes he's about 5-11 that's kind of pushing it. Not to mention Barrett's not a tremendous shooter by any stretch. I wasn't a huge TJ Ford fan because I've seen kids just as good come into the NBA with that type of body build and struggle to be healthy. This is why Kenny Anderson and Kevin Johnson had problems in the NBA and why it could be just as challenging for Ford.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

matthew, quick question. Can you give some color on Johan Petro and when do you think he will come out and where would he go when he does based on the info we know now? thanks


----------

